# TPG nearly finished



## mhooper (May 6, 2011)

Howdy
Nearly completed tool post grinder. Need to true up the grinding wheel, I did not like the surface finish when I tried it out.
Attached some pic.

( 1 hp tread mill motor)

mhooper


----------



## Pacer (May 6, 2011)

Neat! Looks like you put some time in that...

Could you tell a bit about the spindle - that looks to be a casting for the housing, did you rob - er, um, _"recycle" _ it off something else, or??

I love treadmill motors, I keep 2-3 on the shelf all the time - just in case ;D


----------



## mhooper (May 6, 2011)

Hi again.

To respond to dalee question about finish. I made a few light passes on a piece of cold rolled and got a very fine wavy pattern. I checked the grinder wheel a little closer and found the wheel is not concentric and one side is thicker than the other (horror freight wheel). I am looking at a Norton replacement. ( I think I will need to make a balance stand for the grinding wheels and possibly the pulleys).

As for Pacer's question about the housing, I fabricated the housing from parts and welded the together.  The base consist of one piece of 4"x4"x2 1/4" cold rolled, one piece of 2 1/2"dia. of *what I thought was cold rolled * and two pieces 1"x1"x1 1/2" cold rolled (lugs).
The 2 1/2" machined okay but the heat affected areas from the welding were as hard as glass.
I made deep chamfer cut on both sides of the lugs and welded it up with a 7018 rod. I then saw split the lugs and upper half of the housing on a horizontal bandsaw. It did take a while for the the saw to cut through the heat affect area on the round stock.
The spindle is 1"dia. O-1 steel, the spindle sleeve is 1 3/4"dia. x 9 1/2" cold rolled with bronze flanged bushings.

Thanks for the interest.

mhooper


----------



## Tony Wells (May 6, 2011)

Good work!

You may find that part of the finish problem lies in the bronze bushings, if I understand correctly. Spindles for grinders normally have pretty high grade bearings that are tight. At grinding speeds, I'd worry a bit about plain bushings.

Keep us posted!


----------

